# Extension added to Orchid House



## Roy (Jul 8, 2017)

New extension finished today. Lining & floor now then just add plants.



20170708_135201 by WEST VIC, on Flickr


----------



## troy (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm jealous!! Where is your heating & cooling?


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 8, 2017)

:clap: :clap: :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Jul 8, 2017)

Looks great Roy.

What about shading?


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2017)

Heating & cooling coming thru from old house. I possibly will need backup in here on a frosty night. It did get down to -5c one night last week in side..

I have a shed load of shade cloth which I easily drape over both areas. One large piece for old area & will need 2 pieces for this new part. I'll need it on this bit well before older.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2017)

Look at all that space for expansion!


----------



## abax (Jul 8, 2017)

Great looking, but just a bit too clean. Get in there and
muck it up a bit with lots of plants.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2017)

Nice, enjoy.


----------



## blondie (Jul 9, 2017)

What a great extension lots of growing space. Very jealous hope you fill it with lotmof stunning plants.


----------



## Don I (Jul 13, 2017)

Looks very good.
Don


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 15, 2017)

abax said:


> Great looking, but just a bit too clean. Get in there and
> muck it up a bit with lots of plants.





Need some faded whitewash and algae on the walls  (and the floor)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

